

Beware of fake job postings - dreur
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/career/?p=712

======
Tangurena
In 2001 and 2003, I was unemployed for too long, and found that there were an
enormous number of fake job postings back then as well.

One place was obviously looking for resumes to show that no American wanted
the job, as they were claiming that the job was in a non-existant city (one
was minneapolis, colorado).

More than one place that was calling folks up for interviews turned out to be
pitches for multi-level marketing. After the first time I got suckered that
way, I learned to identify and avoid other MLM pitches again.

The places asking for SSN, DL and salary history with resume are thinly
disguised identity theft gangs.

